# i need help getting Azureus thru Sygate Pro Firewall



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i have Azureus and i am seeding a .torrent file so others can download WoW Open Beta installer files [see my article on CovertGamer.com here] DumberDrummer and i have collaborated and worked together to get this torrent up and running, and once it finally does my Firewall now interferes. i have allowed Azureus' connections thru the firewall UI but still all the incoming IPs that try to connect get denied by Sygate. what can i do to allow these IPs to come in? preferably without disabling the firewall.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you have to either enable dmz or port forward 6811 to 6899


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

how can i port forward?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are using a modem/router go into setup and check the help files


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

well i have a modem for DSL and i use a HUB


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.portforward.com/
http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/rdr.html


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

awesome thanks for the info dai. will get right on it.


----------

